

U.S. law to restrict government purchases of Chinese IT equipment - kisamoto
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/27/us-usa-cybersecurity-espionage-idUSBRE92Q18O20130327

======
seanmcdirmid
Well, the American government can decide not to buy things from Chinese
companies right? Its not like China is any different in their preference to
buy things from Chinese companies.

